# Ancient workbench with cam vice?



## petersenj20 (Aug 6, 2006)

I think I remember someone posting a workbench they saw at a museum that had a vice that was cam actuated. Does anyone have a link to this? There was supposed a DVD with plans to buy at some point. Hope this is the right site.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

Not sure if this one you are talking about But Roy Underhill made one that was a copy of a museum work bench...that was cam action type...but I don't recall seeing it on a DVD just in his books...

http://www.alibris.com/booksearch?qwork=8107957&matches=23&author=Underhill%2C+Roy&browse=1&cm_sp=works*listing*cover

http://www.alibris.com/search/books/author/Underhill,%20Roy


Swingley workbench, cam type workbench below.
http://swingleydev.com/woodworking/plans.php

========


----------



## petersenj20 (Aug 6, 2006)

The Swingley bench doesn't look to me like it has a cam vice. It looks like a screw leg vice. I'm ordering most of the Underhill books from the library system.

The bench I remember was a reproduction for a museum if I remember the poster had noticed it and snapped pictures. Stated that after asking who made it he was told there would be a how-to CD for sale.


----------



## petersenj20 (Aug 6, 2006)

Found it! (It was on another site)

[IMG=http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/9262/photos003smallrg3.th.jpg]


----------

